# Best view for Shuttle Atlantis landing?



## Neil (Nov 18, 2009)

We'll be in Orlando (Summer Bay Resort) next week when the Shuttle Atlantis returns. I have never seen a Shuttle takeoff or landing, so I would love to see the Shuttle land. Where are the best locations to view the landing?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't think that anyone watched the landings.  The shuttle just lands. 

The takeoffs are what the crowds go to see.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 18, 2009)

The neatest thing about the landings is the double sonic boom it makes while it glides back for landing.  If you were close to KSC the shuttle wouldn't be going fast enough anymore to do that.  Trick is to find out where the landing glide path is and be under it, but away from the space center.  If you want to see it land, just find a good parking spot along US1 in Titusville, anywhere you can see the big Vehicle Assembly Building across the river.  The shuttle itself isn't that big, so it's a short show, but interesting to see.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't they typically land in California or is that their 2nd option?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Don't they typically land in California or is that their 2nd option?



I think Florida is always the first option.  Depending on weather they may land elsewhere.


----------



## Neil (Nov 18, 2009)

I did a little research and found the "Unofficial Space Shuttle Guide", a site with 26 pages of information relating to the shuttle launches and landings. It is www.sworld.com.au/steven/space/shuttle/guide.txt. According to the author, "A landing is every bit as exciting as a launch." That's good enough for me. US1 in Titusville sounds like a good bet. But there are 2 runways and you need to know which runway will be used in order to determine which location to use for the best view.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 19, 2009)

Kneiland said:


> I did a little research and found the "Unofficial Space Shuttle Guide", a site with 26 pages of information relating to the shuttle launches and landings. It is www.sworld.com.au/steven/space/shuttle/guide.txt. According to the author, "A landing is every bit as exciting as a launch." That's good enough for me. US1 in Titusville sounds like a good bet. But there are 2 runways and you need to know which runway will be used in order to determine which location to use for the best view.



Do you know the scheduled time for the arrival/landing?  Keep us all posted as we're in Orlando this coming week too and would love to see the landing!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 19, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Do you know the scheduled time for the arrival/landing?  Keep us all posted as we're in Orlando this coming week too and would love to see the landing!



Answered my own question, researching on the NASA site:

LANDING
Landing Date: Nov. 27, 2009
Landing Time: 9:57 a.m. EST
Primary landing Site: Kennedy Space Center
Shuttle Landing Facility


----------



## Neil (Nov 20, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Landing Date: Nov. 27, 2009
> Landing Time: 9:57 a.m. EST



That's right. The weather report looks pretty good for next week, but you never know until they get the "Go" to land. Right now we are planning on going.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 20, 2009)

I find it difficult getting worked up 'bout a landing.
Watching a Shuttle drop is kind'a like watching a bloated 737 land in Orlando from Cargo Road...
only with the sound turned down. :zzz:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 20, 2009)

Kneiland said:


> That's right. The weather report looks pretty good for next week, but you never know until they get the "Go" to land. Right now we are planning on going.



I need a new weather source then because weather.com has it mostly yucky for the entire time we're there.  Here's what they are saying for Friday 11/27:

Fri
Nov 27

Showers

76° (high)
59° (low)


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 27, 2009)

Did anyone watch the shuttle land today?  The glide path went right over us here on Marco Island, and we heard the double sonic boom.   BOOM BOOM!!  It was funny to watch everyone look up wondering what was going on.  We got the booms right around 9:37 this morning.


----------



## Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

We first drove to the Kennedy Space Center and noticed a lot of cars entering into the parking lot. It didn't seem like a good location, so we drove back across the causeway and parked on U.S. Hwy 1 in Titusville, directly across from the KSC and the runway. I would estimate we were 5 to 7 miles from the runway. It was a perfect location on a picture-perfect day. We jumped a foot off the ground when we heard the double sonic booms. The shuttle circled over the area before landing. It was a thrilling experience as the shuttle flew almost directly over us. Everyone cheered as the landing gears deployed and the shuttle glided onto the runway. We could even see the parachute deploy. It was definately worth the 1 1/2 hr drive from Orlando. There were a lot of cars parked along the highway, but traffic was not a problem. Most people showed up within the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 2, 2009)

Kneiland said:


> We first drove to the Kennedy Space Center and noticed a lot of cars entering into the parking lot. It didn't seem like a good location, so we drove back across the causeway and parked on U.S. Hwy 1 in Titusville, directly across from the KSC and the runway. I would estimate we were 5 to 7 miles from the runway. It was a perfect location on a picture-perfect day. We jumped a foot off the ground when we heard the double sonic booms. The shuttle circled over the area before landing. It was a thrilling experience as the shuttle flew almost directly over us. Everyone cheered as the landing gears deployed and the shuttle glided onto the runway. We could even see the parachute deploy. It was definately worth the 1 1/2 hr drive from Orlando. There were a lot of cars parked along the highway, but traffic was not a problem. Most people showed up within the last 30 minutes.


Wow, that sounds pretty cool.  

I didn't think the landings were much of an event but it looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2009)

The shuttle experiences are one of the best things to see in Florida.  If anyone is interested in this, keep in mind there are only about 4 or 5 missions left, and that is it for the space shuttle program.


----------

